

Ask HN: Anybody submitted a proposal to seedrs.com? - jamesjguthrie

I've just submitted a proposal for a funding request to seedrs.com, for a project I'm trying to get off the ground. It's the first time I've ever done anything like this.<p>Has anybody here went and got funding from investors from seedrs.com or a similar site? In your experience, how likely is the funding goal to be reached?
======
jeffalynn
Hi all,

A few replies to the questions raised.

Difference between Seedrs and Kickstarter: Seedrs is equity investment,
Kickstarter is non-monetary rewards. If you invest through Seedrs, you get
shares in the business with full upside (and downside). If you contribute
through Kickstarter, you get whatever product or other reward the company is
offering (no upside or downside). Both great businesses but very different.

Difference between Seedrs and AngelList: Seedrs is a transactional platform
where people make direct investments; AngelList is a source of introductions,
after which you go and do an investment off-line. Also, Seedrs is focused on
idea-stage, pre-revenues companies and open to a wide group of investors; most
deals closed following AngelList intros are at the next stage (because that's
generally where traditional angels invest) and only involve accredited/HNW
investors. Again, both great but different.

As for whether there is a Seedrs equivalent for the US: not yet but there will
be lots soon. As of now equity crowdfunding is not legal in the U.S., but as
soon as the SEC and FINRA implement regulations under the JOBS Act, it will
be, and loads of platforms are lining up to do exactly the sort of thing
Seedrs does in the UK.

Hope that's helpful!

Jeff Lynn (CEO and co-founder of Seedrs)

------
tectonic
Is there a seedrs equivalent for the US?

------
bazookaBen
quick question : how different is seedrs from angel list?

~~~
jamesjguthrie
It looks to me like the only major difference is that seedrs is UK
based/focused.

~~~
bazookaBen
also it has a kickstarter-y feel.

